# Bubbles in Japan



## Bubbles' Dad (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What is this about? This is a terrible video and very cruel joke (if it is a joke).


----------



## Bubbles' Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

Fortunately, this is only a joke! 

The sad thing is... this is TRUE for a lot of pets... countless pets were just abandoned by their owners when they fled back to the States fearing the "phantom" radiation here in Japan.

I'm not leaving Japan unless it's mandatory! Stop panicking people! We're fine.


----------



## Bubbles' Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

@Lacie's Mom: I made this video out of disgust to people who abandoned their pets here in our military base in Japan. I'm trying to raise awareness that many people just left and abandoned their pets here! I will never do this to Bubbles. Bubbles just helped me do the video =)


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

did you really make her stay out all day? I'm not sure I "get" it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad you are fine!! 

I can only imagine how many animals are being abandoned by their owners. I loved Bubbles face when you opened the door. I'm very sure you did NOT leave her out all day, but definitely setting up the 'story' before posting the video would have made us not say hmmm...


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Things that make you go....hmmmmm.

Blanche


----------



## Bubbles' Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

Of course I didn't left Bubbles out all day! That's the power of editing. How did you guys feel when you see the video? Of course, disgusted! That's the emotion I was trying to get from the viewers which I wouldn't get if I opened up with the caption, "Not True Events." You guys were already disgusted with the idea of me leaving Bubbles outside all day, the fact is... a lot of pets were abandoned here... I witnessed it (not just an idea)!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bubbles' Dad said:


> Of course I didn't left Bubbles out all day! That's the power of editing. How did you guys feel when you see the video? Of course, disgusted! That's the emotion I was trying to get from the viewers which I wouldn't get if I opened up with the caption, "Not True Events." You guys were already disgusted with the idea of me leaving Bubbles outside all day, the fact is... a lot of pets were abandoned here... I witnessed it (not just an idea)!


How did I feel? I felt that you stressed out your dog. I understand you are trying to make a point, and I guess you were trying to make it shocking so people would react. But bottom line for me is - your message came through, but what stays in my mind is that you stressed out poor Bubbles in the process. I think you can highlight the plight of these poor pets by simply telling the story, and not using poor Bubbles to (poorly) illustrate the situation.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> How did I feel? I felt that you stressed out your dog. I understand you are trying to make a point, and I guess you were trying to make it shocking so people would react. But bottom line for me is - your message came through, but what stays in my mind is that you stressed out poor Bubbles in the process. I think you can highlight the plight of these poor pets by simply telling the story, and not using poor Bubbles to (poorly) illustrate the situation.


 :goodpost:


----------



## Bubbles' Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

@Harley & Dakotas Mum and Orla: Just an FYI---My wife and kids are outside with her to make sure she wouldn't go anywhere, and wouldn't feel "stressed out." The day shot, when you saw her running, she was running to my wife. Then the night shot, she was looking at my son hiding from the camera. Bubbles is my bestfriend... me and her have gone through a lot. Please don't you judge me that I put her in danger when making this video! Let me ask you something, do you eat your dog's food before you give it to them? I do! To make sure it taste good! So, how dare you say that I stressed out Bubbles. Bubbles is our little angel! I'm a military guy and I'm in this forum. Shouldn't that give you a hint that I love my Bubbles, and will not do anything to put her in any danger! God bless you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Bubbles is so cute. I'm looking forward to when her hair grows back.
Why would people not take their pets with them. Is it because they can't fly with them?
I guess not everyone is attached as we are to our pets. It would be like leaving a family member behind.

LB are the people from the bases leaving? Are they encouraging that? I grew up in a military family we traveled all over.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I apologize. I believe your heart is in the right place, and maybe to people who see these creatures as just d-o-g-s will get your message quicker than those of us who know they aren't "just dogs" Know what I mean? 

It is sad when circumstances cause people to have to leave their animals behind, and the type of disasters that hit Japan in one example. I am not talking about the people who choose to move to a place where their furbabies aren't allowed, but when the military tell those people to leave, it really makes for a difficult situation.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> Bubbles is so cute. I'm looking forward to when her hair grows back.
> Why would people not take their pets with them. Is it because they can't fly with them?
> I guess not everyone is attached as we are to our pets. It would be like leaving a family member behind.
> 
> LB are the people from the bases leaving? Are they encouraging that? I grew up in a military family we traveled all over.


Maybe people are so scared they're not taking the time to make sure their pets can go w/ them. Maybe it's the quarantine laws. Hard to say,other than it's so sad,sad beyond words what's happened in Japan.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bubbles' Dad said:


> @Harley & Dakotas Mum and Orla: Just an FYI---My wife and kids are outside with her to make sure she wouldn't go anywhere, and wouldn't feel "stressed out." The day shot, when you saw her running, she was running to my wife. Then the night shot, she was looking at my son hiding from the camera. Bubbles is my bestfriend... me and her have gone through a lot. Please don't you judge me that I put her in danger when making this video! Let me ask you something, do you eat your dog's food before you give it to them? I do! To make sure it taste good! So, how dare you say that I stressed out Bubbles. Bubbles is our little angel! I'm a military guy and I'm in this forum. Shouldn't that give you a hint that I love my Bubbles, and will not do anything to put her in any danger! God bless you.


When posting a thread like this with no initial explanation did you really expect positive comments? The only thing we see is a poor dog left outside all day. Of course people are going to react. I think you just wanted to get a reaction but that's okay cause you explained yourself and the point of this video.
Tasting your dog's food.....ewww .....hopefully its a homecooked meal and not from a can or bag.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow , that is sad and im glad bubbles wasnt subjected to any harm , it is so sad whats happening in japan . so dad that people would leave their animals behind . just like i wouldnt leave my kids i wouldnt leave dolce , unfortunately some ppl differ in opinions .. 

ummm about tasting dog food i have :blush: but kibble only lol .. taste kinda dry ... lol dont do it often but i have hehehe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Women get accused of "drama" all the time so I guess you guys probably deserve it coming home to you too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know this video struck many of us the wrong way but let's please take it in the nature it was intended and not create a situation where another member doesn't feel welcome here. Of course he loves his dog. Why would anybody join a dog forum if they considered their dogs disposable and didn't consider them valued family members? The country where he is living is facing such an incredible tragedy - let's just be glad he and Bubbles are safe. The intent was noble but I think we can agree the execution of the video let a little to be desired.


----------



## Bubbles' Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

I eat dry and wet food! My wife finds it really disgusting  Anyway, I have no regrets on how I presented my video. 

As of now, we are only on a voluntary evacuation. So, I don't understand why people are just abandoning their pets! It really sickens me! Oh yeah, I don't feel like I'm not welcome here... I love this forum! We might not agree on a lot of things BUT one thing I'm sure we have in common---the LOVE for our Maltese! Peace! 

BTW, here's Bubbles now as I speak...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbles' Dad said:


> I eat dry and wet food! My wife finds it really disgusting  Anyway, I have no regrets on how I presented my video.
> 
> As of now, we are only on a voluntary evacuation. So, I don't understand why people are just abandoning their pets! It really sickens me! Oh yeah, I don't feel like I'm not welcome here... I love this forum! We might not agree on a lot of things BUT one thing I'm sure we have in common---the LOVE for our Maltese! Peace!
> 
> BTW, here's Bubbles now as I speak...


 
She looks so sweet in her little shirt. She sure is a cutie pie.
Is it hard to get permits to take pets out of Japan? Is it the country of destination that holds it all up?

I wonder how many pets will end up in the "dream box",not as pleasant as it sounds...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just saw on you tube a video of a dog in japan who would not leave his doggie friend who is ? injured amist all the destruction. It was so sad but soo sweet,a true loyal companion.

Bubbles dad---stay safe :thumbsup:.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Bubbles' Dad said:


> I eat dry and wet food! My wife finds it really disgusting  Anyway, I have no regrets on how I presented my video.
> 
> As of now, we are only on a voluntary evacuation. So, I don't understand why people are just abandoning their pets! It really sickens me! Oh yeah, I don't feel like I'm not welcome here... I love this forum! We might not agree on a lot of things BUT one thing I'm sure we have in common---the LOVE for our Maltese! Peace!
> 
> BTW, here's Bubbles now as I speak...


So glad to hear!! And what a cute picture :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'd say you got the reaction you were hoping to get.:thumbsup: Hope you are able to post that video somewhere that will really help to educate those who don't feel the same way about their furry family member as we do here.

And I won't feed mine anything that I won't taste myself. Except for the raw that they are on now. Human's can't do raw. Actually, mine eat better then I do. They are getting free-range meat!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Kudos to you, Bubbles dad, for trying to raise awareness! Prayers for you and your entire family for your continued safety. A couple of rescues in our area have set up donation sites for the poor pets in Japan, I hope it does some good.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

The people who were forcibly evacuated from the bases did not have a choice as to whether or not they took their pets.

I think your post is presumptuous and cruel.


----------



## Bubbles' Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

lisaj1354 said:


> The people who were forcibly evacuated from the bases did not have a choice as to whether or not they took their pets.
> 
> I think your post is presumptuous and cruel.


@lisaj1354: It's only a voluntary evacuation! A lot of us have chosen to stay here! And help out with the people in our community. Yeah, people left fearing for their lives here on base?! We are miles and miles away from the reactor! We're never hit by the tsunami! We sleep on a warm bed, we have warm food, we have water! We have electricity here on base! The Japanese people who were really truly affected by this tragedy would love to stay here on base!

A lot of people up north are still missing fathers, mothers, children... There are probably people still stuck under a rubble as we speak. So, who are the real victims here?! We're not ordered to evacuate, it was a VOLUNTARY evacuation (google the meaning of the word voluntary). NO ONE FORCE THEM TO LEAVE! Still people chose to leave abandoning their pets behind... fearing for their lives! What a joke!

So, darling... who's presumptuous and cruel?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LB - one of my friends posted this today on FB --
Reaching out to anyone with contacts in the US Military establishment regarding animals being left behind as military families evacuate from bases in Japan. These animals must not be abandoned. Japan Earthquake Animal Rescue Coalition will take the pets in. They don't want any animals to be left alone to suffer.


----------

